# B&S Dividing head index hand crank



## Brulow (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi All,
I thought I saw that someone had made a replacement B&S Dividing head index hand crank,can't seem to find it anymore.
Just found a B&S clone Dividing head and its missing the index hand crank. need to find one or plans to make,
Any Ideas?
Thanx.
Bruce


----------



## Ray C (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have one otherwise, I'd help out.  I'm thinking though, if you post pictures of the unit you have, others might recognize it and be able to help.  I'm not a B&S tool expert but, I'm guessing there may have been several models -possibly with different cranks.

Ray


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a #2 B&S that I can take the hand crank off of and get pictures a measurements for you. I have to go to  town this morning but if know else helps you before I get Back I will.

Paul


----------



## Brulow (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Paul.
heres a pic of the paperwork, it says "B&S Type No 0 and No 1


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: B&amp;S Dividing head index hand crank*

Sorry I didn't get to this yesterday but something came up. Here is a picture of the arm if this is what you need measurements let me know.

Paul

- - - Updated - - -

If yours is like the picture mine won't work, It looks like it would be a easy build. Looks like it slides and locks in place wit the bolts.

The handle on mine ie spring loaded you just pull it back to another notch and turn it then let it go back in the whole. 

Paul


----------



## benmychree (Jul 17, 2013)

I have an extra crank for the original B&S dividing head; how about $10 plus postage?  I have other extra parts as well for it, I had to make one out of several and had parts left over, including some dividing plates.
John York   york@napanet.net


----------



## Brulow (Jul 18, 2013)

benmychree said:


> I have an extra crank for the original B&S dividing head; how about $10 plus postage?  I have other extra parts as well for it, I had to make one out of several and had parts left over, including some dividing plates.
> John York   york@napanet.net



Hi John, I sent you an Email.
Bruce


----------

